# Persian: راحت باش



## timboleicester

This is a line from a song by Mohsen Yeganeh. I am sure this is what he says but my iranian friends say it doesn't sound right. Something wrong at the end?

بهت‌‌ قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو راحت باش


----------



## PersoLatin

timboleicester said:


> This is a line from a song by Mohsen Yeganeh. I am sure this is what he says but my iranian friends say it doesn't sound right. Something wrong at the end?
> 
> بهت‌‌ قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو راحت باش


It is correct BUT the sentence lacks a crucial comma after تو, which makes راحت باش "take it easy" start of another sub-sentence:
بهت‌‌ قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو، راحت باش


----------



## timboleicester

Hello, thank you for your answer. I think the English translation is wrong then. I know  راحت باش  means "take it easy" or " be comfortable" literally. They wrote it as "I promise you this is not difficult, at least not for you"

Thanks again.


----------



## ebrahim

timboleicester said:


> They wrote it as "I promise you this is not difficult, at least not for you"


This translation is ok but it doesn't include the "راحت باش". It is the translation of "بهت‌‌ قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو ".


----------



## timboleicester

Yes that's what I mean. They have taken the "راحت باش " and made up the sentence above without any reference to it.


----------



## PersoLatin

timboleicester said:


> I know راحت باش means "take it easy" or " be comfortable" literally.


Iin this context  lt means “don’t worry” in other words “ناراحت نباش"


----------



## timboleicester

Yes, "don't worry" as a standalone unit and nothing to do with the preceding part. But it still seems odd.  "I will make you a promise, it's not hard AT LEAST for you. Don't worry" What does the "لااقل " refer to then?


----------



## timboleicester

[Moderator note: As per the forum rules, lyrics can be quoted up to 4 lines maximum. Please add the title of the poem or song and the name of the poet and/or singer for reference and context. Thanks.  Cherine]

Here are the lyrics:

دو روز بگذره این دلشوره ها از خاطرت میره
بهت قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو
راحت باش دورم از تو و دنیای تو
راحت باش هیچ کس نمیاد جای تو


----------



## PersoLatin

timboleicester said:


> What does the "لااقل " refer to then?
> [/QUOTE
> دو روز بگذره این دلشوره ها از خاطرت میره
> بهت قول میدم سخت نیست *لااقل* برای تو
> راحت باش دورم از تو و دنیای تو
> راحت باش *هیچ کس نمیاد جای تو*


----------



## timboleicester

I promise you, it's not difficult at least for you. 

This I am having trouble understanding, maybe I am overthinking it.


----------



## PersoLatin

بهت قول میدم سخت نیست *لااقل* *برای تو*
راحت باش دورم از تو و دنیای تو
راحت باش *هیچ کس نمیاد جای تو*

He is saying: don't worry I am now far from you (as she obviously doesn't care much for him anymore) , so at least one thing you don't have to worry about, no one is going take your place (in my heart) (not that he expects her TO worry)

Please bear in mind lyrics are primarily constructed to rhyme and sometimes at the cost of clarity but they are still good to learn the language from.


----------



## ebrahim

PersoLatin said:


> بهت قول میدم سخت نیست *لااقل* *برای تو*
> راحت باش دورم از تو و دنیای تو
> راحت باش *هیچ کس نمیاد جای تو*
> 
> He saying: don't worry I am far from you now (as she obviously;y doesn't care much for him anymore) , so at least one thing you don't have to worry about, no one is going take your place (in my heart)


I'm afraid I don't agree with you on this. لااقل is not an adverb for  راحت باش, it is an adverb for برای تو. He's saying that "Don't worry, it won't be difficult at least for you." He's indicating that it might be hard for 'me' but not for 'you'.


----------



## ebrahim

timboleicester said:


> I promise you, it's not difficult at least for you.
> 
> This I am having trouble understanding, maybe I am overthinking it.


What is confusing you in this line?


----------



## timboleicester

What is not "difficult" the promising?  Something that is "sakt nist" is "easy" . I am going to have a lie down. Thanks for all the efforts. Is he suggesting that it is difficult for the other person to give the same promise?

Ah, I am beginning to see the light.


----------



## PersoLatin

ebrahim said:


> it is an adverb for برای تو.


I agree and that's why I highlighted it:



PersoLatin said:


> بهت قول میدم سخت نیست *لااقل* *برای تو*
> راحت باش دورم از تو و دنیای تو
> راحت باش *هیچ کس نمیاد جای تو*





ebrahim said:


> ..... He's saying that "Don't worry, it won't be difficult at least for you." He's indicating that it might be hard for 'me' but not for 'you'.


Mine was not a translation but an attempt at interpreting it, if that has not convinced you then I will bow out as there's no chance I can make a headway with timboleicester.


----------



## timboleicester

PersoLatin. You don't need to make any headway with me. But, behet ghol midam, sakt nist... can't mean it's hard for him to promise.

Maybe he is saying that It's easy for him to promise but difficult for the other person. In fact the opposite way round to "He's indicating that it might be hard for 'me' but not for 'you'. "


----------



## PersoLatin

I fully understand all of it but I am failing to make the audience understand me.


----------



## ebrahim

timboleicester said:


> Maybe he is saying that It's easy for him to promise but difficult for the other person. In fact the opposite way round to "He's indicating that it might be hard for 'me' but not for 'you'. "


What is difficult is not promising, it is the breaking up. He is saying that if you want to leave me, it's ok, you don't need to show pity for me. He is telling her that the breaking up won't be difficult, at least for you if not for me.


----------



## truce

Let me shed some light on the issue.

In Persian "بهت قول میدم" sometimes is an equivalent for "شرط می بندم" (l bet ...).

Example:
بهت قول میدم که فردا تیم فوتبال شهرداری می بره
That means:
شرط میبندم که فردا تیم فوتبال شهرداری می بره

And the same thing goes for that lyric, which means:
I bet that this split-up is not difficult at least for you.
Actually "بهت قول میدم" in this form of usage means "مطمئن هستم که" (I am sure that).
So the lyric can be rephrased as bellow:
من مطمئن هستم که این جدایی حداقل برای توی سخت نیست
Translation:
I am sure that this split-up is not difficult at least for you.


----------



## timboleicester

I very much enjoyed your answer and your take on the matter in hand. 

But you do have to bet/promise someone SOMETHING surely? Like in your example.  Shahdareh mibareh. Is that winning the league?


----------



## truce

timboleicester said:


> I very much enjoyed your answer and your take on the matter in hand.
> 
> But you do have to bet/promise someone SOMETHING surely? Like in your example.  Shahdareh mibareh. Is that winning the league?


More explanations are added to my previous post. Please refresh the page.
Shahdari soccer team is just an example and can be considered as a team in a match of derby, soccer league tournaments or the like.


----------



## truce

Forgot to add the translation of my example.
Here it is:
I bet that Shahrdari soccer team will win the match tomorrow.
Or:
I am sure that Shahrdari soccer team will win the match tomorrow.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

timboleicester said:


> بهت‌‌ قول میدم سخت نیست لااقل برای تو راحت باش


This sentences as parsolatin mentioned are without correct punctuation. I think, if  we have access to the original manuscript, we will find it in correct punctuation. But the language is based on common people daily speaking and logic and it seems all are correct. In the end please remember the songs poem and the literary poem are different language.


----------

